# git-sources emergen während der Installation

## wesulaner

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem das ich gern die git-sources installieren möchte diese aber irgendwie maskiert ist.

Befinde mich noch in der chroot Umgebung der Installation.

LG Wesu

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi & willkommen im Forum,

bei den masked packages kommts drauf an, wie sie maskiert sind. git-sources ist masked by ~arch, d.h. es ist nur als unstable Version verfügbar. Das ist auch nur verständlich, da git-sources wirklich die aktuellste Version der Kernel sources ist. Also das, was ein Entwickler vllt erst vor ein paar Minuten eingecheckt hat. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass ein fehlerhafter Code eingecheckt wird, der erst später bemerkt und korrigiert wird und der Kernel evtl nicht kompiliert oder schlimmeres mit deiner Installation anstellt. Also wenn du git-sources installieren willst, solltest du auch wissen worauf du dich da einlässt. Von den Gentoo Entwicklern werden auch immer Patches für den Kernel erstellt. Die sind in den git-sources auch nicht unbedingt drin, aber in den gentoo-sources.

Wenn du es trotzdem versuchen willst kannst du das masked by ~arch Paket auch in /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen. Also z.B.

```

echo sys-kernel/git-sources >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Interessante Dokus bzgl. masked packages findest du hier und hier.

----------

## wesulaner

Hatte nur eine Thread gefunden der auf die manpage verweist. Lieder bin ich aus dieser nicht schlau geworden.

Ja ich bin mir bewust was ich tue  :Smile: 

Brauch den neuen Kernel zwecks der AMD 6970 und Fusion Unterstützung.

Danke dir und angenehme Nacht noch.

LG Wesu

----------

